# Terrified of the car wash



## ScoobyRoo20 (Dec 22, 2005)

Today, the boys and me decided to go have my car washed for free at thier daddy's work. And it was a good excuse to get out of the house on a nice day. He works at a car dealership. We've been through the car wash plenty of times. Last time we went, a few months ago, my youngest, Skyler, who is 22 months old, though it was fun and was laughing the whole time. This time was totaly different. He was so scared that he was shaking. So I took a few photos. I had no idea that he would react this way. 













He stoped crying after I gave him his blanket. But he was still scared.


----------



## craig (Dec 22, 2005)

Slightly different take on children. I like that.


----------



## Rob (Dec 22, 2005)

Aaaaaahhhh!!! Poor boy. I get uneasy in car washes - mainly worrying about my car!

Thanks for sharing!

Rob


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Dec 22, 2005)

Thanks guys. I used to worry  about my car but since it's now going on 6 years old, I don't worry about it too much. It's got it's character dings and scratches.


----------



## mentos_007 (Dec 23, 2005)

ooohhhh poor little boy!!!


----------



## anicole (Dec 23, 2005)

that last shot is award-winning!  Bless his heart!


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Dec 23, 2005)

You really think the last one is award winning? That's so cool that you said that. Thank you. =) <3


----------



## Rapala46 (Dec 23, 2005)

haha!! I love it when kids are afraid like that, only cause its so cute that they are afraid of essentially nothing...


----------



## Joerocket (Dec 23, 2005)

lol, what a cutie, nice captures!

-Joe


----------



## Eric. (Dec 23, 2005)

That first one is soooo cute! His eyes are so precious! Good work mommy!


----------



## charizzi (Dec 31, 2005)

aww they're so cute!  great job


----------



## terri (Jan 1, 2006)

awwww......! Good for you, to be able to capture this and not just run to pick him up to stop the tears. :heart: These are all very good, but I agree the last is best. It just pulls at my heartstrings, making me want to give a cuddle!  

Great job, mom. :thumbup:


----------



## ScoobyRoo20 (Jan 1, 2006)

It would have been quite hard to run to pick him up. He was in the back seat and I was in the front. If I got out, we all would have gotten really wet. =) lol 
Thank you all for your comments. Very sweet of all of you.


----------

